# Google Checkout........ + free T-Shirt



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Did anyone get these *Free T-Shirts* google was giving away ? 

Curious to what they look like.

How about the Google Checkout, whats up with that ?
It sounds like the ultimate Convenient Payment Processor. I think its free too.

http://www.google.com/checkout/tshirt.html

Any thoughts ?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I didn't get a free google checkout t-shirt, but I did write about my experiences with Google checkout here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4039

Looks like a pretty neat service and a decent alternative for a "PayPal" shopping cart (for those that go PayPal only on their shopping cart).


----------



## Ari (Aug 18, 2006)

At the consumer electronic show last year, I got a few google shirts free, where them all the time, being a newbie how do they make there t-shirts?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> being a newbie how do they make there t-shirts?


Most likely they purchase them from a company that screen prints them by the 100's or 1000's.

I have a couple of other Google t-shirts that I got for free (one for Google Desktop and one for Google Analytics from a webmaster conference) and they both are screen printed tees.

I also bought a Google t-shirt from the google store online (hey, it was $5), and it was also screen printed.


----------

